# Justin Beiber



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

What a craze for this 16 yrs old. 

Girls waited all the night at circular quay without food and water!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I_Love_australia said:


> What a craze for this 16 yrs old.
> 
> Girls waited all the night at circular quay without food and water!!!


Didn't even know who he was and then it was featured on the news re concert cancelled.
Plenty of drinking fountains about and anybody ought to be able to go half a day at least without a drink and longer without food.
The kid looks a bit of a mealy mouthed mousy haired 12 YO!


----------



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

But the girls are very happy meeting the beiber. The girl explained him mateship and she stroked his hair. and shes really happy.  thats cute



Wanderer said:


> Didn't even know who he was and then it was featured on the news re concert cancelled.
> Plenty of drinking fountains about and anybody ought to be able to go half a day at least without a drink and longer without food.
> The kid looks a bit of a mealy mouthed mousy haired 12 YO!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Seems he has trademark hair in common with a would be mate but Mum wouldn't be too happy with him partying on!
Slash invites teenage idol to strip club


----------



## Bubblez (May 4, 2010)

I_Love_australia said:


> What a craze for this 16 yrs old.
> 
> Girls waited all the night at circular quay without food and water!!!


I know. I really don't understand what's so special about him lol.


----------

